
Watson correctly diagnoses woman after doctors were stumped - ohjeez
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2016/08/05/watson-correctly-diagnoses-woman-after-doctors-were-stumped/
======
CardenB
Really wish this article had more details. How much better was the treatment?
What kind of leukemia? It's pretty vague.

